# Darksiders 1 Savegames



## Ajkula (21. August 2012)

Vor kurzem wieder das System geschrottet, neu aufgesetzt aber vergessen die Spielstände von Darksiders zu retten, bei Steam ist nichts zu finden.
Ich war kurz nach dem Bosskampf mit Tiamat, habe im www nachgesucht, auch etwas gefunden dies scheint aber immer wider von einem vorangehenden Speicherpunkt über Steam überschrieben zu werden (noch vor dem Rätsel mit den Lavaplattformen).

Kennt Jemand eine Seite wo man sich die Speicherpunkte runterladen kann so dass sie für die dt. Version verwertbar sind(obwohl ich die auch bereits gefunden habe und nichts ging). 

btw.: Welcher Controller ist mit Windows7 für das Spiel zu gebrauchen, nutze Maus und Tastatur, zum schleudern des "Wurfsterns" gibt es einfach keine wirklich unproblematische und frustfreie Tastenbelegung.


----------



## svd (21. August 2012)

Mit einem originalen MS XBox360 Controller (oder 100% kompatiblen Gamepad) hast du heutzutage die wenigsten Probleme mit modernen Spielen, also ca. seit der Einführung von "Games for Windows LIVE".

Die größtmögliche Kompatibilität zu sowohl neuen, als auch alten Spielen, bekommst du aber bei Logitech Gamepads der F Serie.
(Deren analoge Trigger haben jedoch recht kurze Wege.)


----------



## Ajkula (23. August 2012)

Eine Idee für die Sache mit den Savegames?


----------



## svd (24. August 2012)

Hast du schon versucht, den Cloud Support für Darksiders zu deaktivieren?
Darksiders im Spielemenü rechtsklicken, dessen Eigenschaften auswählen und Steam Cloud Support abwählen.

Sonst kann es durchaus sein, das Steam den neuen Speicherstand ignoriert und einen älteren (in deinem Fall ein zu neues Savegame) aus der Cloud herunterlädt.


----------

